# lookin for a good "do it all" call



## GADawg08 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't wanna sound like a rookie fellas but I've been duck huntin for about 12 yrs or so now and I've never purchased what I would consider a "high dollar" duck call as I've never really had the need for one. Mostly stick to wood duck hunts in GA with the occasional big water hunt on a lake....been huntin in coastal TX where you didn't even need a call. But, we're goin to Arkansas this yr (finally after 12 yrs) and the evening hunts will be self-guided....I've always been a decent caller with some of the lower end calls (Primos, Haydel, flextone, etc.) but I'm lookin to buy a good all around quality call....been lookin at the RNT original and Echo XLT....I've also seen on here where a lot of guys are using Mossy Creek game calls....what are ya'lls opinions and/or suggestions? Like I said, I've never really had the need to buy a high dollar call, but I also plan to start doing out of state public land hunts in the near future


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2014)

Both of those you mentioned would be fine.  I would suggest you try either an RNT short barrel or daisy cutter (DC having a bit more top end than the SB, both can get nasally and whiny) or an Echo Prime Meat.  

The two RNT's I mentioned have a shorter barrel than the original, and in turn respond to air quicker, thus allowing more control from the user.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well first thing i want to tell ya is im new to duck hunting like this is my 4th year but i mess around on twitter a lot and talk with these guys some http://www.beavercreekgamecalls.com/ they do custom hand made calls for under $60  they make duck calls deer calls they pretty much do it all. Ive not really cared to much for a RNT call honestly but thats why they make different calls. Also BeaverCreekGameCalls does not pay me or sponsor me at all.. They are just cool dudes ive met over twitter.. Anyways check them out if you want to.  Hope this helps and good luck man.
by the way sorry i cant give much advice lol im still a big time rookie myself.

If you decide to get you a call from there tell them 
Corey from WitlleTV sent ya. 
Thanks and good luck finding that right call man. and hey just  Do some research cause there are lots of small companies that make custom calls.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2014)

CoreyB1990 said:


> http://www.beavercreekgamecalls.com/ they do custom hand made calls for under $60



NO
With all due respect to someone just trying to sell a product, those are not custom calls.  That is a turned barrel stuffed with a $6 echo poly insert.
Drake Brake, Stinson, Betts, Raggio, Clent Hughes...those are custom call makers, not beaver creek game calls.  They are barrel stuffers, which in and of it self is not a big deal, but trying to pass them off as "custom calls" irks me.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Oct 29, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> NO
> With all due respect to someone just trying to sell a product, those are not custom calls.  That is a turned barrel stuffed with a $6 echo poly insert.




well im just saying what they say.. and trying to help a fellow hunter out on "cheaper" calls instead of high end calls. If you like RNT thats fine thats your right. I could post a few other people on here also like http://straightdowngc.com/
or 
http://www.drakedroppercalls.com/

Im just not the kinda guy who jumps on the RNT or high end call train. Im the guy who wont buy a Glock. I rather own a Sig or a M&P. But thats why they make different guns and different calls some people like them some folks dont. and its cool you aint gotta like any calls i post i dont take that personally at all man  i was just trying to post a cheaper call for someone to check out. Matter of fact i dont even own a beavercreekgamecall lol


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2014)

Not taking anything personally; anytime I see a stuffed barrel marketed as a custom call I speak up.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Oct 29, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Not taking anything personally; anytime I see a stuffed barrel marketed as a custom call I speak up.



oo yeah i hear ya.. im not saying from personal knowledge that they are custom calls its just what i have heard/read on twitter ya know. im new to duck hunting and wouldnt know a $100 call from a $1 call lol


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks for the replies fellas....I'm all about trying to support smaller/local companies, that's why I mentioned Mossy Creek and I've also seen a good bit of posts about their products and customer service....its just hard to compete with the bigger names as far as advertising since that's all you see in MPW catalogs and the outdoor channel


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2014)

Check your pm's


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 29, 2014)

I run a RNT Daisy Cutter and love it. Look into Lares Hybrid also. I have a Mossy Creek double reed and like it. Their single reed sounds pretty good to! Lots and lots of options. Heck look into committed Custom Calls to...could go on and on. Looking for open water/field or timber? Something loud or something soft? I'm no expert but I've been doing a lot of call research here lately. I would like to get up with GSURugger for a few pointers,  very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Oct 29, 2014)

These are just my favorites
RNT: short barrel, daisy cutter, microhen.
Echo: XLT, timber, meat hanger

If you don't mind spending some cash a The Raggios sound unbelievable.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Oct 29, 2014)

These are just my favorites
RNT: short barrel, daisy cutter, microhen.
Echo: XLT, timber, meat hanger

If you don't mind spending some cash  The Raggios sound unbelievable.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a call problem.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 29, 2014)

When you gonna get a km custom cut


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got a small but growing collection


----------



## Mossy (Oct 30, 2014)

I just got an Echo and love the sound of it


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 30, 2014)

Been blowing pacific itf and gh7 but wanna try a echo


----------



## CPage (Oct 30, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Not taking anything personally; anytime I see a stuffed barrel marketed as a custom call I speak up.



The man is simply calling a spade a spade.  This proves a good point, if you are wanting a "custom" call do your homework and make sure the product you want is what you will receive.  I can personally vouch for Clent at Fowlfield, his service and calls are top notch.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 30, 2014)

Daisy cutters are nice and seem highly recommended by this forum. My experience it takes some time to master. The micro hen is deadly but it is easy to over power. Short barrel same way too much air and it goes south.

Custom Semi custom

Get a wooden original RNT and be done with it. Loud top end, easy to get low with too.

I've got several but what goes with me to the swamp!!!

Is Redneck/Cocobolo original either or.
Micro hen smoke
Daisy ivory.

I like Echos too but never bought one.
I have a short barrel In African black wood but I think it's importation has been outlawed!! 

Get to your local call dealer and crank one up and drop it low. See which works for you. Remember what sounds good inside don't mean it'll sound the same bouncing off the water/timber.


----------



## strutlife (Oct 31, 2014)

Clent Hughes @fowlfieldcustomcalls. Great sounding calls.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 4, 2014)

Echo Timber is a sweet call. But I have to say, I haven't blow a call that compares to a Hobo ICU2, by Kent Cullum. Sweet call, you pay for it though, its not cheap. But a great call.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 5, 2014)

*Looks like a collection*



GSURugger said:


> I have a call problem.



Not a problem. Nice calls


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2014)

Gadawgs on here is a one man custom call maker who makes some awesome calls.  He is in the Atlanta area.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 5, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> ...


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 5, 2014)

decided to go with RNT Daisy Cutter in burndown color


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Solid choice!


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 5, 2014)

I have hunted woodies in N. FL and S GA for years. I have an Olt mallard call that still brings in the few mallards that I get a chance at. A simple ticka-ticka feeding chuckle is all you need.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 5, 2014)

good choice.

I have an olt that still gets used as well.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Patiently waiting on a new Diablo and a "We Talk Fowl" call that I won. Any day now!!


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 10, 2014)

Many a green top have fallen victim to the quacks & chuckles of a DC in our pit!   Great call


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 12, 2014)

get some of those yellar calls they work real good and or quiet too


----------

